# Big dog, small bitch ... ?



## SwanseaTrainer (Nov 19, 2010)

I have no intention of breeding however the breeders will know this answer better than anyone so here goes.

I have an unaltered male doberman x collie, and until now we've had other males and spayed bitches in with him without a problem. Last week however, the owner of an unaltered Yorkie bitch surrendered her to us as our dogs get on like siblings and keep each other busy playing near 24/7. Both are about 1.5 yrs old.

It's just occurred to me however that I first met the Yorkie about 6 months ago and then she was in season... which means she's due.

My automatic thoughts were more along the lines of my dog being protective of her, and her being walked on leash away from parks etc. (there is no way she will stay indoors for 12 hours let alone 3 weeks!). But I never considered the possibility of a mating here. Now a breeder may tell me I'm being stupid, there's no chance she'd let him/he wouldn't be able to/he wouldn't fit etc... but I realise this would be a life/death mistake if they somehow manage.

The male looks like a lurcher with his long legs and deep chest. Somewhere between a whippet and a greyhound in size. The Yorkie bitch is small for a full Yorkie, but only just.

Is there even the slightest possibility they could accidentally? mate?

Spaying and neutering (the obvious solution) is already on the cards, but not something I can do at the moment so won't get there in time for this season.

Oh wonderful web people... what say you?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There is a possibility and it could be fatal to the little yorkie internal injuries etc. Keep them separate while she's in season could you get someone else to watch your male?


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it just the one entire male she's likely to be in contact with? However you do it, she needs to be kept separate - preferably in different homes! It would be much easier and safer if she was spayed...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes it is entirely possible that a mating could happen, and quite possibly would seriously injure the bitch if not cause a fatal injury. If you doubt you can keep them separate, it might be worth putting one in kennels, preferably the dog to prevent the kennels having an accident.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

most definately they could mate they dont know the difference in size , its a in season female and un neutured dog, so they would do what comes naturally to them


----------



## SwanseaTrainer (Nov 19, 2010)

Bu**er!

Thanks for your replies. Separation it is. I don't know how we'll cope, she's the most energetic dog I've ever known and my dog's company is the only thing that keeps her (and us) sane between walks. I'll see if I can fast-track a spaying. I don't want all of the other responsibilities and stresses which come with an unaltered female, especially this little flirt.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

SwanseaTrainer said:


> Bu**er!
> 
> Thanks for your replies. Separation it is. I don't know how we'll cope, she's the most energetic dog I've ever known and my dog's company is the only thing that keeps her (and us) sane between walks. I'll see if I can fast-track a spaying. I don't want all of the other responsibilities and stresses which come with an unaltered female, especially this little flirt.


I'd advise against this. Her hormones are peaking and there is a risk that if you spay now (just before her season) her pituitary gland will continue to produce such high levels of hormone. The ideal time is smack in the middle of seasons when blood supply to the uterus is at its lowest, and the hormones are relaxed again. Only would I have an emergency spay this close to her season.

Like I mentioned above, why don't you have one of the dogs kennelled? Or send the boy to a family friend.


----------



## SwanseaTrainer (Nov 19, 2010)

How soon before is too short? I've done the maths and the 25th of next month is exactly 6 months after she finished her last season, so we're at least 1 month away (by statistics) but probably more...? We have a very good relationship with our vet so may try to wangle a 50% now 50% later deal or similar. If spaying is a problem, perhaps a fast track neutering would be better. We still have the issues outside, but inside we're able to continue as normal.

One alternative was to keep an eye on them and if they do mate, get her spayed on insurance... however after reading more into the damage he could cause her trying, it's completely out of the question!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

The insurance will not over anything to do with breeding, you will just be putting her at risk. I would suggest getting your boy neutered.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> The insurance will not over anything to do with breeding, you will just be putting her at risk. I would suggest getting your boy neutered.


Bearing in mind, that he could still be fertile for 6 weeks or more and is still likely to have the urge to after such a short amount of time. Unfortunately its not guaranteed to stop his urges around an in season bitch, and probably unlikely to have taken effect if its only a month til she comes in season.

If you can't GUARANTEE that the two will never meet (especially if you have children or absent minded people living in the house) I would have your boy kennelled or at a relatives house during the month of the season.

Remember; stopped bleeding doesn't mean the end of the season!


----------

